# Best Renal dry food?



## jtyson (Dec 26, 2015)

Need some info for my sister's dog. 6 year old french bulldog. Was a rescue in very bad shape. He was diagnosed with kidney failure and the vet said I should feed Science Diet Kidney formula. From what I've read, SD is a pretty bad brand and not the best option. I switched him to Royal Canin Kidney formula, but it is outrageous and his condition isn't only a little better. He is no longer peeing blood, but he isn't putting any weight on. All skin and bones no matter how much he eats. 

I'm looking for any suggestions on what Kidney formulated diet people have had good results with. Thanks in advance.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

Renal disease is not curable, and frequently not even manageable. Despite what you may think of the ingredients, Science Diet K/D has proven itself effective in slowing the disease and prolonging life for decades now. Royal Canin also has a good track record, as does Purina. I would not feed a regular adult formula to a dog with kidney disease; the nutrient balance will make things worse. Unfortunately all of tbe therapeutic foods are very expensive and weight loss is unavoidable. Many animals feel better if they receive subcutaneous fluids regularly. They should be monitored by a vet at least every few months and immediately if they stop eating. I have nursed many pets with this illness and I strongly recommend you follow your vet's advice. Good luck.


----------



## jtyson (Dec 26, 2015)

Well not exactly the news I was hoping for, but if you have experience and say that any of those 3 are good, I will pass that info along. 

He was severely neglected by his previous owners and my sister rescued him. He was completely emaciated. Not a bone in his body that you couldn't clearly see. Once she got him to the vet and found out about the kidney problems, she has been doing everything she can for the little guy. He is a sweet little dude and he has improved a little since she got him back in October. The vet didn't think he would live through the week and here he is still plugging along. So we were just hoping for a diet that could maybe help the little guy build up some muscle and bounce back a little more. Guess that is asking for too much. Fortunately I haven't had to deal with kidney issues, so I had no clue what to tell her. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

JTyson, As Channelledbymodem said, PLEASE follow what your vet is saying! PRescription Diet k/d will be a bit less expensive then the Royal Canin brand and actually the k/d diet is the only one with clinical studies proving its effectiveness, using real dogs with real kidney disease. IT is not simply a low protein diet but restricted in phosphorus which is even more critical, sodium for the hypertension that develops eventually. IT contains ingredients to buffer the blood to bring down the nitrogen waste that is wasting his muscles and making him feel sick. renal disease is probably one of the most common diseases treated with diets. WIth 3 brands, I am sure this little guy will eat one of them. honestly, there is nothing else formulated the way those diets are. they cost about $1.50 a day for a 40 lb dog, at least Purina and Hills, Royal Canin a bit higher. IT really depends how early they fought the disease. we cannot cure it but we can reduce the workload which slows the progression and can normalize blood values to a degree the animal can live with the condition. God Bless!


----------

